# Help with TJ front air shocks



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

I need advice from anyone who has installed Monroe air shocks #MA763 on the front of a TJ.
I ordered the shocks based on info found on other posts. I know the mounting holes need to be modified to fit the mounts on the Jeep. The problem I have is that the air line connection points the wrong way and wont fit because of the mounting flange on the Jeep. If the upper half of the shock could be rotated 90 degrees it would fit no problem. Can the shock hosing be rotated without damage or do you need to drill a hole in the flange?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
redoak


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

redoak;754679 said:


> I need advice from anyone who has installed Monroe air shocks #MA763 on the front of a TJ.
> I ordered the shocks based on info found on other posts. I know the mounting holes need to be modified to fit the mounts on the Jeep. The problem I have is that the air line connection points the wrong way and wont fit because of the mounting flange on the Jeep. If the upper half of the shock could be rotated 90 degrees it would fit no problem. Can the shock hosing be rotated without damage or do you need to drill a hole in the flange?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Ya.... Rotate the shock (the whole shock) 180 degrees so the air line pints the other way.


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

The bottom mount of the shock has two bolt holes. If I rotate the whole shock the holes won't line up.


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, Plowmeister, I re read your post and realized you said rotate it 180 degrees. This just puts the air fitting against the flange on the other side.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A picture would help, I have a lift in my jeep so i use a different # but my airline misses the shock support.
(not that that is any help for you)


----------



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

I cant remember if I installed monroes or gabriels, but I just have the air line making the sharp bend inside the mount, has held up all winter.

I probably just jinxed myself, and the damn thing will pop out of the shock on the next storm.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Old thread revival...

Does anybody have a part number for front air shocks for the front oj a TJ that's lifted 4"? I finally got the hardware to set this thing up and I'd like to get the shocks so I can do it all at once. Lemme know. Thank in advance!


----------



## redoak (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, but my Wrangler has stock suspension. Another member posted a link to Monroe's downloadable list of all the specs for their shocks. Maybe you can find an application with that.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I was just hoping that somebody had the number handy. I know plowmeister has the shocks I need, but I haven't been getting a response. Yes, I can figure it out myself, but I know somebody already has already installed and tested the shocks that I need. I'd like to use the same part than risk getting the wrong ones.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Pllleeeease, does anybody have a part number for the air shocks for a tj with 4" of lift or know what other mounts work/can be made to work other than the S4/XP4/XP5? I can do the research, but it would be really nice to know what's working for other people before maybe buying the wrong parts. I haven't looked into the airbags much, but a part number/info on how they work with a lifted Jeep would be handy too. Thanks in advance.


----------

